# Has Anyone Done Business With 'Best Friends' (transfer company)?



## KhaoticAngel (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi guys!

I was wondering if anyone has done any business with 'Best Friends'? It's a transfer company on this list, and when I was going through the list e-mailing companies for sample kits, I noticed when I went to their site that it looked a little less-than-professional, and there were only 623 visitors showing on the hit counter.

I understand that a small business may not always be able to afford a snazzy website, and sometimes hit counters can accidentally get re-set, so I figured I'd ask here if anyone had ordered from them before, and if so what your experience was with the company as well as with the product.

Thanks for any feedback!

A.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have no experience with that company but my experience with small companies sent me back to the bigger ones. Might be worth checking out and if they turn out to be awesome, do yourself a favor and don't tell anyone. I did that once (wrote a positive review and posted it here) and the company got overrun with orders so bad they were screwing up left and right until finally they couldn't get anything done at all. Then the owner went on vacation without telling anyone. Cost me a bunch of money.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

wormil said:


> I have no experience with that company but my experience with small companies sent me back to the bigger ones. Might be worth checking out and if they turn out to be awesome, do yourself a favor and don't tell anyone. I did that once (wrote a positive review and posted it here) and the company got overrun with orders so bad they were screwing up left and right until finally they couldn't get anything done at all. Then the owner went on vacation without telling anyone. Cost me a bunch of money.


So by using your own reasoning, people shouldn't do business with you because you are small. I agree you should always check out a company before doing business with them but to say bigger is better just doesn't hold up. I understand you had a bad experience. That doesn't mean all small businesses are that bad. 

My company is currently experiencing impressive growth (at least impressive to me) and most all of it is from referrals picking up two apparel brands and working on a third in the last 6 months. We haven't missed a deadline and in fact continue to deliver early. We have a plan for growth (and work long days and sometimes nights to get things done). If you find a small shop that desires to grow you have just struck gold. That means they are hungry and will go the extra mile to please their customer (you). 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## totoytigasin (Jan 18, 2011)

im als0 in adventure of getting a supplier from the WEST COAST.
hoping it will be cheaper to ship to hawaii. i have been goin back
and forth to F&M Expressions | Custom Heat Transfers | Custom Iron-On Heat Transfers | Heat Transfer Papers | T-Shirts | Performance Moisture Fabrics | 4-Color Process | Heat Transfer Machine| Raster to Vector Services| Rhinestone Transfers since i think they offer the cheapest transfer so far . .15Cents? WOW. but then again. shipping to my address for 10 pieces is $50 something. i wonder if they can do USPS maybe cheaper. i just wish i can email someone about this kind of questions . or maybe someone who i can actually order transfer online. 

ive got some samples from them which is good. got to try pressin em one of this days to see how it is.

if someone see this post from HAWAII. id really like some suggestions from you HAWAII PEEPS.

mahalos


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That list is pretty antiquated. Best Friends was a company that distributed dog transfer designs several years ago. Haven't heard of them lately.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

StarDesigns said:


> So by using your own reasoning, people shouldn't do business with you because you are small. I agree you should always check out a company before doing business with them but to say bigger is better just doesn't hold up. I understand you had a bad experience. That doesn't mean all small businesses are that bad.


I'm talking specifically about buying transfers, I'm not clear if that is what you are doing. I've printed transfers and they can be tricky. Even the big companies occasionally screw up but when they do, they have the resources to fix the problem quickly without worrying about short term cash flow. While I only gave one example, I've had many more problems from small companies and they handled those problems poorly. As with most things, there are no universal rules; I've also had a very bad experience with a huge transfer company. I'm sure there are people who don't buy from me because I'm a small company but on the other hand, I also have 30 years of print experience.

When I outsource screenprinting in general I look at examples of their work and have a friendly conversation about their experience and where they learned. I don't care how big they are unless it's a big printing job (then I worry if they have the resources to fix a mistake).


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

wormil said:


> I'm talking specifically about buying transfers, I'm not clear if that is what you are doing. I've printed transfers and they can be tricky. Even the big companies occasionally screw up but when they do, they have the resources to fix the problem quickly without worrying about short term cash flow. While I only gave one example, I've had many more problems from small companies and they handled those problems poorly. As with most things, there are no universal rules; I've also had a very bad experience with a huge transfer company. I'm sure there are people who don't buy from me because I'm a small company but on the other hand, I also have 30 years of print experience.
> 
> When I outsource screenprinting in general I look at examples of their work and have a friendly conversation about their experience and where they learned. I don't care how big they are unless it's a big printing job (then I worry if they have the resources to fix a mistake).


Ok. I'll buy that. I understood you to say no small company is worth dealing with. I don't do transfers I screen print among other things. It is important to know what happens if there is a problem. I still like to actually talk to people, whether on the phone or in person. You get a feel for what the person is made of and what they will do if problems arise. You can also tell if they are full of it. 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## totoytigasin (Jan 18, 2011)

ProWorld Home - u ship to HAWAII for free?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Bolin. I am sorry but free shipping is available only in the Continental U.S.


----------



## KhaoticAngel (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I could tell they were small, and by the hit-counter on their site, I could tell they probably didn't do much business, and considering the age of the list I got their name from, I figured it was a long shot, but I didn't want to dismiss anyone out of hands from assumption alone.

Thanks a bunch, y'all


----------

